# Numb hands /fingers from Lantus



## Massive G (Feb 10, 2018)

Followed up with a friend from the boards who has been taking Lantus 
EOD 80 iu before work outs 3 weeks on 4 weeks off said he has made some solid gains, bit is getting really numb hands- like GH does but he is not on GH, could it be the IGF-1 release caused by insulin?
He hasn't had any blood sugar issues and is a fairly lean guy, so he has gained a little at but about 30 lbs in the last year.
Does the standard anabolic cycles test deca tren, can't tolerate Generic GH.


----------



## bob80 (Feb 10, 2018)

yes ,lantus active igf-1 receptor


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 10, 2018)

MG, it's good to see you posting bro! I would look hard at the IGF levels. 80iu is enough for Lantus insulin to really get kicking. Not sure if you know this but Lantus specifically has a high propensity to promote naturel IGF levels over all other basil insulins. I would have him pin some IGF and just sit back to see what happens. That may be the acid test for the answer to the question?

 Question for you? Has he ever even once complained of going hypo? Has he structured a diet to optimize this?


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 10, 2018)

Massive G said:


> Followed up with a friend from the boards who has been taking Lantus
> EOD 80 iu before work outs 3 weeks on 4 weeks off said he has made some solid gains, bit is getting really numb hands- like GH does but he is not on GH, could it be the IGF-1 release caused by insulin?
> He hasn't had any blood sugar issues and is a fairly lean guy, so he has gained a little at but about 30 lbs in the last year.
> Does the standard anabolic cycles test deca tren, can't tolerate Generic GH.




Yes, I believe its the IGF1 release from the Lantus.


----------



## Massive G (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks guys - I read the literature for bodybuilders - MA's posts and some others that's why I asked about the IGF-1.
Seems like that is the answer. But he said it was not annoying enough to stop in lieu of gains.


----------



## Massive G (Feb 11, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> MG, it's good to see you posting bro! I would look hard at the IGF levels. 80iu is enough for Lantus insulin to really get kicking. Not sure if you know this but Lantus specifically has a high propensity to promote naturel IGF levels over all other basil insulins. I would have him pin some IGF and just sit back to see what happens. That may be the acid test for the answer to the question?
> 
> Question for you? Has he ever even once complained of going hypo? Has he structured a diet to optimize this?



HEY good to see you to...read a lot of your posts and threads over here ...read a lot trying to post more.

He says he may feel loopy at some times but never really hypo to where he has to take his blood sugar, he eats 6 squares a day plus the standard pre intra powo and nighttime long acting shake.

He takes it before training EOD. He has gained a lot of mass and gets unreal pumps in the gym and says his muscles stays full all the time. I told him to take GH but he doesn't tolerate the generics well.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 11, 2018)

Ya, really wish you hung out here more....... 

 You may want to tell your friend Lantus does have a peak. It's not much but it arrives approximately two hours after pinning. That would work better with training especially if there's pre-workout orals involved.

 If you take the 80iu's he's taking and divide it buy what I have experienced witch is about 18 hours of functioning insulin window. It works out to just under 4.5 iu an hour. So if he keeps that in mind it may help him modulate his intake optimally. Glutamine through out the day is huge with that protocol. It also converts over to a carb like effect on the slin.   All just food for thought.


----------



## Massive G (Feb 12, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Ya, really wish you hung out here more.......
> 
> You may want to tell your friend Lantus does have a peak. It's not much but it arrives approximately two hours after pinning. That would work better with training especially if there's pre-workout orals involved.
> 
> If you take the 80iu's he's taking and divide it buy what I have experienced witch is about 18 hours of functioning insulin window. It works out to just under 4.5 iu an hour. So if he keeps that in mind it may help him modulate his intake optimally. Glutamine through out the day is huge with that protocol. It also converts over to a carb like effect on the slin.   All just food for thought.



Thanks brother I will pass it along as he is kind of a guinea pig to see if I want to play with it again..in my forties and may be doing one last run for fun then back to HRT.
I been round here a bit and like it ....different wave than PM..


----------



## Viking (Feb 15, 2018)

I agree about the igf-1 surge causing the cts. HGH is known to cause it but anything that can increase igf-1 levels could do the same. Even aas could worsen the condition. Tren is known to increase igf-1 levels.


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

Massive G said:


> Followed up with a friend from the boards who has been taking Lantus
> 
> EOD 80 iu before work outs 3 weeks on 4 weeks off said he has made some solid gains, bit is getting really numb hands- like GH does but he is not on GH, could it be the IGF-1 release caused by insulin?
> 
> ...





It could be anything even joint issues from grabbing heavy bar .


----------

